# Phragmipedium Inca Embers



## Ed M (Jan 31, 2008)

Phragmipedium Inca Embers is blooming out in my greenhouse. Actually, its always blooming out in my greenhouse. Its a hybrid of Phrag. Andean Fire x Phrag. longifolium, registered in 1997. I got it as a seedling from Windy Hill about six years ago. Its one of the better Phrag. besseae type plants I own, with heavy, large 14cm (5.5 inch) flowers produced sequentially on branching stems that bloom for many months and new stems appear every few months. Its always grown and bloomed well for me, but even more since I've moved it into semi-hydroponics type culture. Its currently in a one-gallon deli container and PrimeAgra media, and it has a leaf span of about three feet and flowers stems as tall as three feet.


----------



## Ed M (Jan 31, 2008)

Here's a whole plant photo...


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 31, 2008)

Beautiful Inca! Super photo!


----------



## Heather (Jan 31, 2008)

One of the first phrags I owned - looks like it grows well for you, Ed! oke:


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 31, 2008)

Beautiful!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2008)

That's a nice one. Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## GuRu (Jan 31, 2008)

NYEric said:


> That's a nice one. Yay besseae hybrids!



I agree - and Eric these flowers made your day, didn't they!! :drool:!! 
Best regards from Germany, GuRu


----------



## Grandma M (Jan 31, 2008)

That is sooooo Beautiful. A well grown plant.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2008)

I only have a few besseae hybrids in bloom and a few besseae in bud so...I'm overjoyed! :sob:


----------



## toddybear (Jan 31, 2008)

Incredible photo of a stunning plant! My goodness, if my phrags get that large I'll have to build a piece onto my house!


----------



## Berrak (Jan 31, 2008)

Ohh that is a phrag one could dream of.

Just wunderful. Thanks for sharing Ed


----------



## Rayb (Jan 31, 2008)

Super plant and so well grown


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 31, 2008)

Lovely photos of a beautiful plant and its flowers, Ed.


----------



## joan (Jan 31, 2008)

What a healthy, beautiful orchid. The color is soo intense. :smitten:


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 4, 2008)

Beautiful Flower and nice growing!!

Ramon


----------

